# Whats after Bolt Ons?



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

I have completed the bulk of my "bolt ons". Now it is time to get into more technical engine modifications for power increases. But I am new to this, and need help.

So far I have; JBA Shorty's, JBA Catless MID, JBA Catback, SLP 25% underdrive pully, K&N intake, Diablo SLP Bobcat 455 Tune dialed LTFT in pretty good.

Whats next?

What should be the next upgrade, where to buy (specifically link site). And why.

P.S. I am dead set on a Procharger in late fall. My mods should compliment that.

Any help would be great, i really am at a stand still knowledge wise.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

My suggestion is you upgrade your suspension, drive shaft, axles/stubs and clutch before anymore power adders.

Driveshaft Shop for DS and axles, stubs. Monster clutch (at least monster 4) and I prefer Pedders suspension packages. Be sure to pick a package that fits what you plan to do with the car. I will tell you that a procharger is the way to go for drag racing only. 
In parts alone you are looking at 4-5k.
If you are planning on only driving the car on the street, just do suspension.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

^^^ Your drive line will definitely need upgrading with a PC. The price goes up quickly once you start adding big power. I'd plan on $8,000-$10,000 for the PC and supporting mods. That Bobcat tuner will be inadequate too and you will never be able to get your "investment" back out so plan on it being an expendable hobby.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

Got a chance to Dyno my 06 GTO for a price of 40 bucks. So I did.

It was 102 Degrees. I live in the Valley in Fresno Ca.

Bolt ons intalled so far are; K&N intake, JBA shorty headers, JBA catback, Diablo SLP "Bobcat" tune.

346 RWHP
336 RWTQ

Monday it gets the JBA catless mids, Fast 102 ported intake, Stock ported TB. 25% underdrive pully set up. ALL INSTALLED

Soo after all those are installed, Fresno Performance will do a custom Dyno tune as well to squeeze HP out of my modifications.

Any guesses where I will be at HP wise?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You should pick up 20-maybe 25 RWHP more unless your tune was really jacked before. Most of that will be from the FAST. IMHO the porting of that and your TB on essentially a stock motor does not add much if anything.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Since no one else mentioned it - Sticky tires and Driver Mod.

Plenty of practice at the track will maximize the benifits of the mods you've made.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Since no one else mentioned it - Sticky tires and Driver Mod.
> 
> Plenty of practice at the track will maximize the benifits of the mods you've made.


I just put on NT05 tires. Made a huge difference. Specially paired with Hotckis sway bars and Eibach springs. Best handling car I have driven.

I want to be at the 375 Rwhp range. Before I get my procharger.

The FAST manifold was ported and polished by a ebay member. Same as TB.

Evidently he purchases new Fast manifolds. And ports and polishes them to resell them.

Excited to see the gains.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I bought a FAST 102 and looked over it. There isn't much that needs "porting". I cleaned up a little flash and that was it. It lined up almost dead perfect with my head ports. Ported TBs too don't add any HP generally. They just make you roll into the throttle quicker.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I just switched out my JBA headers and catted mids and my ported LS2 intake to Pacesetter longtubes and a FAST 102. I did the headers first and could tell a big difference over the JBA's. My wideband was reading much leaner with the longtubes like .5 leaner AFR so it should be making a good amount more power. And with the FAST 102 I definately need a tune before I do any more hard acceleration. It went from holding a 12.4 AFR to a 13.3 with the fast and the longtubes.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Razzle are you an 04 or 05-06 and auto or stick. Im assuming its an 04 with your rather low dyno numbers. Good if its an 04 bad if its an 05/06 for a modded car. Please update us on dyno numbers...RJ congrats on the Long tubes im sure you noticed the big improvement. I put long tubes on mine as well and notice the improvement.-----danfigg


----------



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

My car is a 2006 Auto. I felt good about my numbers following a G8 GT making 288 HP with long tube headers, UD Pulley, Exhaust. It was extremely hot on that dyno day.

After porting the FAST 102 manifold, I've read gains of 8-12 HP on corvette forums. Nobody has posted actual proof... So I am skeptical as well.

I will definitely report back, car is in the shop now. I may get it back Friday.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

My mechanic re-routed my JBA Catback. It was touching my rear differential. He bent it and re-routed it away from the diff, a huge flaw in there design. 

Well while doing this, he notice my drive shaft flex disc coupler was completely cracked.

So I was unable to get my dyno tune Friday. 

102 Fast intake bolted right up with stock fuel rails. 
UD pulley kit from Australia bolted right up
Rear 02 sensor stripped out while removing it to install catless mids

By tuesday we will have a meaner machine on the dyno.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks for all the information guys

daftar perusahaan
direktori bisnis
link directory
web directory


----------

